# F5 vs Super Jolly



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Hey folks,

I'm in the market for a second hand grinder to pair with my Classic and noticed there are a couple of F5s going on eBay. Am I right in thinking these are pretty much the same as a Super Jolly? Is any one better than the other?


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

Sctb78 said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm in the market for a second hand grinder to pair with my Classic and noticed there are a couple of F5s going on eBay. Am I right in thinking these are pretty much the same as a Super Jolly? Is any one better than the other?


I have just bought an F5 on ebay (not got it yet though). From my research it seems they are very similar in design (though not identical) and use the same burrs. I believe the Fiorenzato designer formerly work at Mazzer. The general consensus seemed to be the F5 is as good as the SJ but can be go cheaper used due to teh less well known name. There are several UK places offering spare parts for them too, though it is only likely to be burrs you will be needing and SJ ones are all over the place.


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Interesting, if I can pick up a used F5 for less than a SJ and the end results are the same I may go down that route. Thanks!


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

Sctb78 said:


> Interesting, if I can pick up a used F5 for less than a SJ and the end results are the same I may go down that route. Thanks!


That was my take on it. I'll find out soon hopefully!


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

Cool, hope it works out. I'd be interested to hear what you think.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The fiorenzato grinder hail from the same familly, Mazzer had a split

In the familly and hence fiorenzato were

Born, the mechanism design is almost identical on the f5 to the super jolly and grind quality and consistency is pretty close too, plus the f5 always sells for less

On eBay and on here!!


----------



## Sctb78 (Dec 8, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> The fiorenzato grinder hail from the same familly, Mazzer had a split
> 
> In the familly and hence fiorenzato were
> 
> ...


Good to know, thanks!

Coffechap I don't suppose you know of any SJ or F5 for sale? I've been told you are the man to ask


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

After Christmas I have a SJ for sale


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Tobi said:


> After Christmas I have a SJ for sale


What's Santa bringing you?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Think it is already there but a bit battered and unloved


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> a bit battered and unloved


Know the feeling!


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Coffeechap ist right, it is a Mahlkönig K30 ES, but it need some refurb, a new grinder housing assembly with blades and few other parts. The old housing didn´t work for a fine grind. This was an issue on the earlier models. Before Christmas I got an Elektra A3 also with Elektra MXC grinder. And next week a Linea with a SJ. So I´m loaded ; ) I can´t keep everything, but at least I´ll can try


----------

